# Eclipse: Bookmarks ansteuern?



## peterfarge (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo Forum,

wie kann ich Bookmarks im Quellcode ansteuern? (Bestimmte Codeteile schnell ansteuern.)


Viele Grüße

Peter


----------



## peterfarge_X (14. Mai 2007)

Also ich wollte sie nicht per Code ansteuern, sondern per Shortcut/Menu.
Im Eclipse Menu Navigate finde ich nichts wie GoToNextBookmark.

Wie verwende ich Bookmarks? Oder: Was nehmt Ihr stattdessen um schnell Code anzusteuern?


----------



## schalentier (14. Mai 2007)

Ich mach mir immer 'TODO' Markierungen in den Code...


----------



## peterfarge_X (14. Mai 2007)

Mein Problem ist das ich vor ein paar Wochen fremden Code übernommen habe. Ich würde meine Änderungen gerne schnell per Tastendruck durchgehen. (Wie es im MS Visual Studio mit F2 geht.)

Ich sehe das //TODO blau markiert ist. Wie steuere ich das per Tastendruck an?


----------



## Shaha (19. Mai 2007)

Wie wärs mit den Previous/Next Annotation-Pfeilen in der Werzeugleiste? Tastaturbefehle dazu: Ctrl+, resp. Ctrl+. (nachzuschauen unter Help>Key Assist).

Damit nur zu den Bookmarks gesprungen wird und nicht zu TODOs, Fehlern etc., bei den Schaltflächen-Drop-Down-Listen nur die Bookmarks selektieren.


----------



## Shaha (19. Mai 2007)

Nachtrag:
Übersichtlicher geht's mit dem Bookmarks-View: Window>Show View>Other...>General>Bookmarks


----------



## peterfarge_X (21. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank. Man kann die Bookmarks dann mit dem neuen Fenster anspringen.


----------

